# فيديو بيشرح ال gas turbines بالتفصيل



## عمرو عادل عامر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليوم اخواننا الاعزاء اضع بين ايديكم شرح لتربينات الغاز بالفيديو وهو شرح تفصيل جميل ارجو ان يستفاد به كل من هو بحاجه اليه 

ونرجوكم الا تنسونا من دعائكم وكتابه مشاركتكم 

دى الرابط بتاع الملف 
الملف كان 189 ميجا وبعد الضغط 14.6 ميجا



http://www.4shared.com/file/25478114/b2568329/GTF.html

نرجو منكم الدعاء وكتابه المشاركات وجزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله فعلا كل خيرا

الفيديو رائع بجد والصورة ممتازة 

بس نفسي اعرف كيف ضغطته بالصورة الكبيرة دي من غير ما تغير الجودة 
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (5 أكتوبر 2007)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .

ملف هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايل جدا.


----------



## benadem (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل .الله يجازيك


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

يا م/محمدعبدالعزيز

انا كنت عايز اكتب الموضوع دىمن زمان لكن بسبب اننا مكنتش عارف اضغطت الملف بسبب مساحته الكبيره حاولت انى اقطعه على مراحل ماامكنش وفى الاخر توصلت اننى اضغطته اكثر من مره 
ضغطته اول مره وبعدين جيت اضغطه مره تانيه مامكنش فوضعت الملف المضغوط فى new folder
وقمت بضغط ال newfolderفانضغط بالطريقه اللى حضرتك شايفها جرب الصريقه وربنا معاك وشكرااااا لمشاركتك الطيبه وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله الخير عل المساعدة


----------



## احمد مؤنس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ونسئل الله تعالي ان يجعلك من عباده الصالحين


----------



## خالد1390 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaan wa barak allah feeek


----------



## المهندس ميجا (7 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## analeek85 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (7 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا لكم وبارك الله فيكم وارجو منكم كتابه مشاركتكم وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس صبحا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maropump (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## talal naseem (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك المتميز


----------



## ديجو ملك الميكانيك (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خير اخ عمرو على هذا الفيديو

ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## سما أحمد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سما أحمد (27 نوفمبر 2007)

التحميل بعد ما وصل لغاية 13ميجا فصل بعد ما فضل ساعتين بل أكثر
وماعريفتش أرجع التحميل تاني اه الحل الحكاية دي حصلت معايه كذا مرة ومش عارف أعمل ايه
بعد مايصل التحميل98%يفصل


----------



## م/ أماني (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله الف خير , و ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله يا بشمهندس


----------



## hima7o (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل لك مزيد الشكر
اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ah25 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد3 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramy_el3shry (14 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد نور الدين (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وفي والديك وجاري التحميل


----------



## عماد عادل حسن (22 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

عماد عادل


----------



## جمال هشام (22 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم.
ارجو المساعدة في مجال تيربو ماشين ان امكن دلك
ارسال ملفات او كتب على العنوان البريدي التالي : [email protected]
أقوم بحث (رسالة ماجيستير) حول موضوع ضيع الطاقة في التربين.
شكرا مسبقا.


----------



## رمرر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دي يزن (24 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks so much............


----------



## الفدعاني (25 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخوان من يرفع لنا الملف مره اخره


----------



## جارالنبى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الموضوع مفيد بحق وحقيقه واتمنى انه يكون هناك عرض ايضا لتوربينات البخار بنفس الكيفيه والدورات المختلطه اذا امكن ذلك لاكن جهد مقدر وتشكر عليه حقيقه


----------



## محمد ابوسعدة (20 يوليو 2008)

يا اخوان من يرفع لنا الملف مره اخره


----------



## كولمبر (20 يوليو 2008)

الله الله الله عليك
هما دول البشمهندسين ولا بلاش
موضوع رائع يا عمرو


----------



## كولمبر (20 يوليو 2008)

يا خسارة اللينك طلع مش شغال ياريت لو تقدر ترفعه على موقع تانى
شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## م/يوسف (20 يوليو 2008)

غير موجود يا ريت تنزلوا تانى وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاء الكنانى (20 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحت انا ضغطت على الرابط ودخلت على موقع التحميل بس بيقول ان الرابط غير متاح

اعمل ايه ضرورى انا فى كلية هندسة وعاوز اشوف اى حاجة من اللى احنا بندرسها


----------



## عباس عبد العظيم (20 يوليو 2008)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (25 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يحفظك ويغفر ليك ولوالديك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 يوليو 2008)

تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم يا أخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## جمال هشام (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم . شكرا لك علئ الافادة

ارجو المساعدة ياخواني:
I need the articles or the books on the calculation of the losses of friction of disc in a turbine


----------



## سدير عدنان (28 يوليو 2008)

الفايل غير موجود ارجو تحميله مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## أبوظافر (28 يوليو 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووو


----------



## mnci (29 يوليو 2008)

سدير عدنان قال:


> الفايل غير موجود ارجو تحميله مرة اخرى وشكرا



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96081.html


----------



## محمد ابوسعدة (30 يوليو 2008)

الينك مش شغال ارجو الرد.


----------



## mnci (30 يوليو 2008)

محمد ابوسعدة قال:


> الينك مش شغال ارجو الرد.



اللينك الجديد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96081.html


----------



## سدير عدنان (31 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز ارجو تحميل الفايل مرة اخرة للاستفادة منه مع التقدير لانة غير موجود في موقع الشير


----------



## سدير عدنان (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على الاهتمام الكبير


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (17 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى بقدم ليكم الملف مره اخرى برابط جديد واسف لاننى مدخلتش المنتدى من فتره طويله http://www.4shared.com/file/41537954/8cb65f32/GTF.html?dirPwdVerified=107c7f17


----------



## رائد حمامرة (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مريم هاشم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الميكانيكا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررر اخي على هذا الملف


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع جدا
الف شكر


----------



## سدير عدنان (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المجهود ولكن الفايل غير موجود


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khdkhaled (18 أكتوبر 2008)

?i cant see it?
where is it


----------



## أبوميسون (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبوب مصر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks...thanks...thanks...thanks...thanks...thanks...thanks...thanks...


----------



## سدير عدنان (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## khdkhaled (19 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------

